# Testrun Triple Expansion Engine



## m_kilde (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to introduce you all to a video of the first testrun off my latest project

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v127/m_kilde/?action=view&current=CLIP0012.flv

Mogens


----------



## slick95 (Aug 11, 2009)

Morgans,

Very Nice 

Really enjoy watching all those components moving in formation!

Well done Sir.

Jeff


----------



## Maryak (Aug 11, 2009)

Mogens,

Very very nice :bow: :bow: :bow: (one for each cylinder)

Whose plan/design ???

Barstock or castings ???

Sorry to be such a nosy parker. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW  Thm: ............. good work, and a nice running engine 

What chance of a build log 8)

CC


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 11, 2009)

I really like those engines. Someday I'll build one. (When I can actually measure things correctly.)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 11, 2009)

If I were to venture a guess they are his plans of bar stock.
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed !! Thanks for sharing the video

Bill


----------



## itowbig (Aug 12, 2009)

me likes this engine very nice. if i could only build one my self scratch.gif oh well ill just have too keep practicing till im good enough.
thank you for the vidie it is nice to see them. :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice runner Mogens Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## rake60 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice build Mogens. :bow:

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 12, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

1 for each cylinder !! How does the triple expansion run on air ?

Folks, check out some of Mogen's engine pictures at :

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v127/m_kilde/

and Mogen's web site :

http://m_kilde.skysite.dk/


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very Nice.

 Mogen has been published in "Home Shop Machinist".
 I have read a few of his articles in some back issues a friend let me borrow. Does good work without a mill as I recall, just a milling attachment for his lathe. 

 Do you still just use the milling attachment or did you get a mill? Just curious. Uh,make that nosy. ;D ;D ;D

 Ron


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Thank you for all the kind words.

The engine is build from bar stock, and the design is mine.

The expansion of gasses will not actually work when running on compressed air, as I do, but the engine will never the less run, as you can see.

To finish the project, I will now dimantle the hole engine, touch up all parts, and reassemble with gaskets and do the final "running in"

I have started to write an article on building this engine, and hope to have this article plublished.

Thanks again


----------

